# Sphinx(Pic Heavy)



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is Sphinx my new Veiltail Mustard Gas Betta.
Enjoy!
View attachment 10594

View attachment 10595

View attachment 10596

View attachment 10597

View attachment 10598

View attachment 10599

View attachment 10600

View attachment 10601

View attachment 10602


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: He is so pretty. Love the color.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful. It looks like he's a spade tail.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so pretty. Congrats.

I don't think he's a VT tho..


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea spade tail! I love his tail!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys!
And a Spadetail thats awesome I always wanted one lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a question haha
When I used to have Neptune, I used to put his tank next to Ruby's during water changes. Neptune would flare at her but Ruby would just swim away. However Sphinx will flare at her and she will flare back. What does this mean?haha
Also I put Sphinx next to Jade's "Cleaning cup" and Sphinx starts flaring at her. And like in 5 minutes, Jade started getting breeding stripes and colored up. That was weird lol.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> I have a question haha
> When I used to have Neptune, I used to put his tank next to Ruby's during water changes. Neptune would flare at her but Ruby would just swim away. However Sphinx will flare at her and she will flare back. What does this mean?haha
> Also I put Sphinx next to Jade's "Cleaning cup" and Sphinx starts flaring at her. And like in 5 minutes, Jade started getting breeding stripes and colored up. That was weird lol.


Sounds like the girls have a crush. ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

mysquishy said:


> Sounds like the girls have a crush. ;-)


Lol maybe haha



Vikki81207 said:


> He's gorgeous!!


Thank you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice boy!!!!

I really don't think he's a Spade tail though.. Just looks like a VT with shorter finnage to me.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Nice boy!!!!
> 
> *I really don't think he's a Spade tail though.. Just looks like a VT with shorter finnage to me*.


 Thanks!
And I'm confused lol but whatever he is I like him lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I don't know if he's a spade or just a veil tail with shorter fins, but whatever he is I love his colors! He's very pretty


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He is a lovely colored boy! I'm not sure either if he's a vt or spade, but he's still pretty!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks and yeah I'm kinda of leaning into vt but im not sure


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'm leaning towards VT rather than spade...because it's not exactly a perfect space. he is gorgeous though.


----------

